# A happy rescue (not GR) in NYC



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm really glad they got the dog back, but it was completely avoidable in the first place.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I saw this story, she was very lucky to get her dog back.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

for sure. especially with easily portable dogs that weigh about 20 lbs. I can't imagine leaving it unattended. The video of the man making off with the dog was interesting... Dog struggled, but was so little. He just scooped her up and away he went. Gave me chills thinking about my dogs.


----------

